

Vim is now a more popular topic than emacs on HN - diggan
http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim,+emacs

======
joverholt
Vim is also more popular than sex,
<http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+sex>, but I am still not
going to use vim!

~~~
zerostar07
If emacs users bothered to read its manual[1] maybe sex wouldn't be so
unpopular

[1] <http://sqzm14.ust.hk/sexman.html>

------
RBerenguel
As an emacs lover, I could not let this pass uncommented. I have to confess
that I've given vim more than a look lately (I even wrote a review about vim
for iPad), after reading about some new stuff here. Curiously enough, the
stuff people are talking about vim here lately (except for VIM adventures) are
(for example, one that was discussed several times) org-mode clones.

------
tptacek
Oh, I'm definitely switching now! :)

------
CGamesPlay
That is an obnoxiously long animation to get to the most relevant data (the
current data).

~~~
yitchelle
I find the animation quite good, it adds to the dramatic affect and builds
anticipation on the final result. That is if hntrends is used for contests.

------
swah
Emacs is like "Linux on the Desktop", it will never dominate the market, but
the people that love it... will keep writing lambda calculus interpreters in
it...

------
GrumpySimon
I don't think I'd read a trend into that.

Emacs had a short burst of popularity that's reverted to the mean. Vim's had a
little uptick in the last few months, but nothing to write home about.

Plot it on a different scale and you'll see that it's just noise;
<http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+python>

------
kindahero
hmm.. I will start worry when the number of commits to the Emacs source tree
fall behind of VIM.

<http://www.ohloh.net/p/emacs/commits/summary>

<http://www.ohloh.net/p/vim/commits/summary>

------
fsiefken
Just switched from MacVim to Emacs as my main text editor. Org-mode is very
powerful for outlines and tasks. For a while I stayed with Vim because it's
lighter on system resources, there are nice plugins like a lightweight Org-
mode clone and VimWiki... and it's hot in the Ruby/Rails community. But the 60
or so MB for Emacs is lightweight compared to mobile and desktop standards now
and has features that blow any editor out of the water. No reason to stay with
Vim (except on iPad). Reportedly Emacs also runs on Android... so with Evil
mode and Emacs I keep all my Vi bindings and have the best of all worlds:
calculator, calendar, planning, games, integrated browser, emacsspeak
screenreader etc. The only thing I miss is a nice Cocoa file tree browser next
to the GnuEmacs editor window.

~~~
fein
>nice Cocoa file tree browser next to the GnuEmacs editor window

Have you tried M-x speedbar?

~~~
fsiefken
Hi Fein, thanks for the tip. I noticed the speedbar tree, and it's adequate..
but I'd rather like a nice Cocoa tree like in Alloy's MacVim port
<https://github.com/alloy/macvim/wiki/Screenshots> instead of a NERDtree like
speedbar.

~~~
fein
Ahh, then what you want is ECB.

<http://ecb.sourceforge.net/>

and a screenie: <http://kasun04.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/emacs1.jpg>

------
jheriko
I think we can use this to infer how many programmers who actually work for a
living are contributing to HN:

[http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+visual+stu...](http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+visual+studio%2C+xcode)

;)

~~~
eckyptang
I'm sure the decline in emacs is mainly due to RSI :)

VS user here. I'm genuinely surprised that it's trending that low.

------
Adrock
Note that this could be caused by a number of things. A couple thoughts:

It gives equal weight to submissions and comments. There could be a lot more
vim submissions from a handful of contributors, but they may be less likely to
get the votes to bring them to the attention of HN.

Another possibility is the increase in popularity of other text editors,
namely Sublime Text:

<http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=emacs%2C+vim%2C+sublime>

It could be that Sublime Text stories garner more comments from vim users for
some reason.

------
program
It's more popular also according to Google
<http://www.google.com/trends/?q=vim,+emacs> but the word "vim" has various
meanings.

~~~
pav3l
When searched on Google, vim can be any of these things
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vim>), and many more. Notice that Korea is the
top searcher, and Vim could very well be a popular Korean name.

~~~
munchor
In Japan 'Emacs' seems to rock too :p

------
shimsham
Sensationally meaningless?

------
samuel1604
I have tried very hard to get with vim and really learning it but I have
always end up switch back to emacs for 'real' programming.....

------
bitdiddle
I think this correlates closely with the observed decline in civility and
quality discourse on HN :)

------
munchor
As an Emacs user this doesn't really scare me, but I do know and always defend
that Emacs and Vim are the best and only two decent editors out there.

------
zerostar07
as a lifelong vim user, what is emacs?

~~~
prakashk
Emacs is something that Vim aspires to become one day :)

------
emacsgod
vim is more popular than sex, god, and cats.
[http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+sex%2C+god...](http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=vim%2C+emacs%2C+sex%2C+god%2C+cats)

~~~
antoko
apparently god and emacs are positively correlated!
<http://hntrends.jerodsanto.net/?q=emacs%2C+god>

------
sequoia
Round one: fight! _ding ding ding_

------
emacsgod
LIES!!!ONE!!!!

